# Is anyone buying a 2016 Lincoln Continental for Uber Black?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you trust Uber to not demote the Continental to UberX like they did with the Town Cars?
Do you think the new Continental will have bulletproof reliability and low cost of ownership like town cars had? Most well maintained Town cars were just broken in at 300,000 miles.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it being released. From a livery standpoint, I could care less what Uber thinks. Hopefully Ford won't overprice the thing because there is no other sedan I see that beats my Chrysler 300 in terms of value. If the Continental comes in around $40 grand it might be worth buying.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think they're looking for near 6 figures or greater for the continental, attempting to compete with Bentley, maybach, and other ultra high end sedans. Its supposed to be AWD which in and of itself could be problematic once the warranty expires, especially for a new model vehicle. Not a good plan to finance for a low priced service.


----------



## Giddy app go (Jul 31, 2015)

If anyone is interested, my 91 year old dad recently took himself off the road due to his failing eyes and hearing. He has asked me to sell his 2008 Town car for him. It seems to me to be the perfect Uber car for someone who is a full time driver. The car is in near mint condition with only 27,000 miles. Please forgive me if I am not supposed to be promoting the sale of a vehicle.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Giddy app go said:


> If anyone is interested, my 91 year old dad recently took himself off the road due to his failing eyes and hearing. He has asked me to sell his 2008 Town car for him. It seems to me to be the perfect Uber car for someone who is a full time driver. The car is in near mint condition with only 27,000 miles. Please forgive me if I am not supposed to be promoting the sale of a vehicle.


No problem with promoting the sale, yet unfortunately Town cars don't qualify for UberBlack in most markets and makes no sense on UberX.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

I think Lincoln bets on Continental to be compared with Mercedes Maybach class, Bentley, etc, meaning exorbitant starting price, which does not make any sense even for UberBlack.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

biozon said:


> I think Lincoln bets on Continental to be compared with Mercedes Maybach class, Bentley, etc, meaning exorbitant starting price, which does not make any sense even for UberBlack.


I hope not...if they price this like a Towncar it would probably be the new standard in livery service and Ford wouldn't be able to build them fast enough...seriously.

So leave it to Ford to probably over price it to a market that doesn't exist just so we can wait a year and buy it at less than half.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Giddy app go said:


> If anyone is interested, my 91 year old dad recently took himself off the road due to his failing eyes and hearing. He has asked me to sell his 2008 Town car for him. It seems to me to be the perfect Uber car for someone who is a full time driver. The car is in near mint condition with only 27,000 miles. Please forgive me if I am not supposed to be promoting the sale of a vehicle.


Color. Location and price?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I hope not...if they price this like a Towncar it would probably be the new standard in livery service and Ford wouldn't be able to build them fast enough...seriously.
> 
> So leave it to Ford to probably over price it to a market that doesn't exist just so we can wait a year and buy it at less than half.


We are getting ready to retire our 2004 ultimate. I hate to do it, but it's got 240,000 miles, and it's just riding a little noisier than we are comfortable with. It's a far cry from trashed out, it is still in near perfect condition, but it has served its purpose well. We did find an incredible near duplicate which is actually a 2001, only someone with a real Lincoln expert eye can tell the difference. It is still a favorite with several of our clients. We have a few clients who still prefer the town car over our new MKS.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> No problem with promoting the sale, yet unfortunately Town cars don't qualify for UberBlack in most markets and makes no sense on UberX.


In some markets they do, but a 2008 would be aged out after this year.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> I think Lincoln bets on Continental to be compared with Mercedes Maybach class, Bentley, etc, meaning exorbitant starting price, which does not make any sense even for UberBlack.


Buying a brand new car for Uber anything makes no sense. I would never do it.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I'm looking forward to it being released. From a livery standpoint, I could care less what Uber thinks. Hopefully Ford won't overprice the thing because there is no other sedan I see that beats my Chrysler 300 in terms of value. If the Continental comes in around $40 grand it might be worth buying.


what do you have against the Cadillac CTS?

apparently this clown likes it (brace yourself for the utterly annoying way he talks, if you decide to watch the clown):


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> what do you have against the Cadillac CTS?
> 
> apparently this clown likes it (brace yourself for the utterly annoying way he talks, if you decide to watch the clown):


Omfg. Just when I absolutely couldn't stand anymore of him and his dainty fingers stroking everything, there was still more than 9 minutes left in the video. My god.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The back seat and trunk are way too small. Even the XTS isn't as big as it looks from the outside. No doubt it's a nice car, but not feasible for car service. Plus the price is too high.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> The back seat and trunk are way too small. Even the XTS isn't as big as it looks from the outside. No doubt it's a nice car, but not feasible for car service. Plus the price is too high.


All touch-screen buttons... Those would be messed up within a few months.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Do you trust Uber to not demote the Continental to UberX like they did with the Town Cars?
> Do you think the new Continental will have bulletproof reliability and low cost of ownership like town cars had? Most well maintained Town cars were just broken in at 300,000 miles.


Please tell it's not true! There actually are people out there that are willing to buy a 40 - 50 grand car to dive for Uber? Isn't job security a concern for a company that has a lunatic rating system and will and does deactivate your account for it? Uber has demonstrated a consistent history of lowing it's fare rates and increasing thier commission cut. Isn't Uber's policy of forcing Black Car drives to accept Uber X pings at X rates or they will deactivate your account for a excessive refusal rate? Am I missing something or is this a secure business decision?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm UberBlack here in Atlanta and I've never been forced to take X calls though we can opt in to it and Select if we want....but that's selling yourself cheap in my book so I don't.

I will say it's different on Black...Uber doesn't seem to play the same shenanigans like they do with X drivers.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Do you trust Uber to not demote the Continental to UberX like they did with the Town Cars?
> Do you think the new Continental will have bulletproof reliability and low cost of ownership like town cars had? Most well maintained Town cars were just broken in at 300,000 miles.


They don't make bulletproof cars anymore.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

It won't be at dealerships for another year at least, and there's no pricing info yet.

If I had to buy a vehicle for livery service, I'd buy the cheapest SUV that qualifies.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Please tell it's not true! There actually are people out there that are willing to buy a 40 - 50 grand car to dive for Uber? Isn't job security a concern for a company that has a lunatic rating system and will and does deactivate your account for it? Uber has demonstrated a consistent history of lowing it's fare rates and increasing thier commission cut. Isn't Uber's policy of forcing Black Car drives to accept Uber X pings at X rates or they will deactivate your account for a excessive refusal rate? Am I missing something or is this a secure business decision?


I don't get it either. No real demand for Uber black in Detroit anyways.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're doing Uber black you have other options....running Uber calls shouldn't be a top priority.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

While not official I have heard the price will be under 50k.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> While not official I have heard the price will be under 50k.


I heard the same thing....not bad, especially considering dealers should make better offers towards the end of model year.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Spending $50k for a car to drive any sort of Uber is lunacy.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> Spending $50k for a car to drive any sort of Uber is lunacy.


For someone who is on uberblack and also has private customers it makes perfect sense, it is gonna be a best in class vehicle in the looks department. The pictures of it look amazing and if some of the prototype features make it it will be a maybach type car at a steal of a price. There aren't many true full size cars available anymore.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

If you can't see that spending $50k for a car to go out and make $12/hr with is a bad idea, I don't know what to tell you. You'd be better served by finding something older, cheap and reliable that still qualifies for black.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> If you can't see that spending $50k for a car to go out and make $12/hr with is a bad idea, I don't know what to tell you. You'd be better served by finding something older, cheap and reliable that still qualifies for black.


You do realize that black drivers are licensed chauffeurs that normally only do Uber on the side as most have private clients? If it were just for Uber then its a big hell no but if you have a client base its a different story.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> The back seat and trunk are way too small. Even the XTS isn't as big as it looks from the outside. No doubt it's a nice car, but not feasible for car service. Plus the price is too high.


That's what we hear, several peers have complained about door swing. Hard to top the Tuna Boat AKA Towncar!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

That car is UGLY...


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Whoever would think 40k is funny. The car is replacing the MKS so I would expect decently equipped to be in the Hyundai eqqus range. Starting around 55k. Upwards of 80k if you get the $5000 radio option. After all, the concept was never shown what motor but its been said its getting the mustang motor similar to how the old MK-models were.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I'm looking forward to it being released. From a livery standpoint, I could care less what Uber thinks. Hopefully Ford won't overprice the thing because there is no other sedan I see that beats my Chrysler 300 in terms of value. If the Continental comes in around $40 grand it might be worth buying.


It starts at $50,000


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I'm looking forward to it being released. From a livery standpoint, I could care less what Uber thinks. Hopefully Ford won't overprice the thing because there is no other sedan I see that beats my Chrysler 300 in terms of value. If the Continental comes in around $40 grand it might be worth buying.


Keep dreaming it being $40k.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

toi said:


> Keep dreaming it being $40k.


They can keep it....just not worth paying more than $45k for a sedan these days.

Yet depreciation should make it within reach soon enough.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> They can keep it....just not worth paying more than $45k for a sedan these days.
> 
> Yet depreciation should make it within reach soon enough.


I'd pay $45k for a brand new Mercedes, Bens Maybach Pullman, Rolls Royce Phantom Extended Wheelbase, or Bentley Mulsanne Speed any day of the week.
I'd sell it after buying it and make tons of profit because unlike you, many people believe there are sedans worth well over $45k.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

It's a great looking car but there's always some huge shortcoming with American made cars. I hope this doesn't have it because I really am quite fond of Lincoln styling.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> I'd pay $45k for a brand new Mercedes, Bens Maybach Pullman, Rolls Royce Phantom Extended Wheelbase, or Bentley Mulsanne Speed any day of the week.
> I'd sell it after buying it and make tons of profit because unlike you, many people believe there are sedans worth well over $45k.


Lol! I would too if they were selling it for that price. There are sedans definitely worth more than that, but from a business standpoint there is no use in me paying more when I can get an SUV at $50k and have more return on my investment.


----------

